
Integrating the TVM Deep Learning Compiler into PyTorch - bwasti
https://tvm.ai/2019/05/30/pytorch-frontend
======
crowwork
As TVM continuously demonstrates improvements to the efficiency of deep
learning execution, it has become clear that PyTorch stands to benefit from
directly leveraging the compiler stack. A major tenet of PyTorch is providing
seamless and robust integrations that don’t get in the user’s way. To that
end, PyTorch now has an official TVM-based backend, torch_tvm.

